# Johnson Beach Pompano



## Kookmeyer (Aug 22, 2009)

Fished Johnson Beach Sunday, 2Pm til 6PM - 4 Pompano, 2 Lady fish, 10 Catfish and one Sting Ray. As long as I could find sand fleas the Pompano bit, when I coudn't find any I'd use frozen shrimp, hence the catfish and sting ray- all in all a terrific day at Johnson Beach.


----------



## Beach It (Apr 27, 2010)

Congrats, dude. How bad is the oil and june grass out there


----------



## Kookmeyer (Aug 22, 2009)

Tarballs are starting to move in steadily, June grass is somewhat in the way. The bite appears to have stooped, not sure if it's because of the incoming oil, June grass, late in the season or because of a low tide...........time will tell, I'll be out there until the oil chases me out


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Nice pompano, We have had a hard timetrying to find them , Congrats


----------



## Kookmeyer (Aug 22, 2009)

I see that swimming is open in Perdido Key, does that mean fishing, too? I went to Johnson Beach today, but no one was manning the gate to tell me otherwise. A lot of sharks were in the water, around 4PM, just beyond the 2nd sand bar, so I fished in close, around 5PM I caught a very scrappy Ladyfish, followed by a beaut of a 20 inch Pompano on 10lb test, 2oz sliding pyramid sinker, 18-30 inch-8lb testleader and a '6 circle hook baited with a live Sand Flea.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice Pomp Gald your not Listening to all Th BS, Hope you get Many More!!!:toast


----------



## Kookmeyer (Aug 22, 2009)

<h5>Catch and release still has its joy. :satisfied:</h5>


----------



## Kookmeyer (Aug 22, 2009)

Today's health advisory has closed Johnson Beach to swimming and any type of fishing, not even catch and release. I guess I'll work on that novel I keep planning on getting to.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I guess they don't want us to catch and release either so we wont come in contact with that stuff? Its gonna make for a long summer without being to fish in certain areas of the surf for sure!

Great pics!


----------

